# Easy Apple Pie recipe. Please? Watts your recommendation?



## Ettiene (26/1/18)

This is watt I mixed already

Apple Pie 

12 % Cap Apple Pie
4% TFA Cheesecake GC
3% TFA Butter Cream
2% VBIC
1.5% Dulce de Leche

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/1/18)

I have never been tempted to mix an Apple Pie, but here is a long list of recipes for you to peruse for some pointers: https://alltheflavors.com/recipes?sort_order=new&owner=all&suggestions=0&name_like=apple+pie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzilla (28/1/18)

Check out Botboys Apple pie recipe



Tho it's not technically an apple pie recipe I really enjoyed Returnity's Cinapple Fritter as a similar profile.

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/248629/Cinapple Fritter [DIYorDIE: returnity]

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

